# 2 Monitore, 2 Grafikkarten, 2 X-Server

## RealGeizt

Hallo!

Ich hatte hier noch einen Monitor rumstehen und noch eine alte PCI Grafikkarte rumliegen und dachte, dass ich die irgendwie noch verwenden kann.

Nun hab ich die Grafikkarte eingebaut und noch eine 2 xorg config angelegt und alles funktioniert soweit.

Habe mir gedacht, dass ich 2 XServer starte und auf jedem XServer eine Grafikkarte + 1 Monitor.

Das funktioniert leider nur teilweise, denn sobald einer von den beiden XServer aktiv ist, ist der andere passiv...ist es irgendwie möglich, einem XServer vorzugaukeln er sei noch akiv?!

Ich möchte, dass ich auf dem einen Monitor mit XServer und Grafikkarte1 z.b.: etwas spiele und mit XServer2 mit Grafikkarte2 und Monitor2 icq oder so offen hab und sehe ob mir jemand was schreibt.

Gibts da ne möglichkeit?

Danke fürs lesen und eventuell antworten  :Smile: 

----------

## Xylometer

```
Gibts da ne möglichkeit? 
```

Ja, EINEN X-Server mit zwei Devices und Screens...

----------

## RealGeizt

Vielen Dank für den Tip...das funktioniert ja wunderbar  :Smile: 

----------

## RealGeizt

Ein kleines Problem habe ich noch...Wenn ich z.b.: Quake spiele und ich sehe, dass mir jemand in ICQ schreibt, dann kann ich leider nicht antworten, da ich nicht zum anderen Bildschirm scrollen kann. Gibts hier ne möglichkeit zwischen den Screens mit einer Tastenkombination zu switchen?

Danke!

----------

## dreadhead

Wenn es mit Strg+Alt+<F7|F8> nicht funktioniert sieht es wohl schlecht aus...

Ausser das Spiel kann per Tastenkombination zwischen Fullscreen und Window mode switchen. Dann kannst du mit der Maus rausfahren.

----------

## RealGeizt

 *dreadhead wrote:*   

> Wenn es mit Strg+Alt+<F7|F8> nicht funktioniert sieht es wohl schlecht aus...
> 
> Ausser das Spiel kann per Tastenkombination zwischen Fullscreen und Window mode switchen. Dann kannst du mit der Maus rausfahren.

 

Mit f7 und f8 geht das nicht, weil ich ja nur einen X Server starte  :Smile: 

ich dachte mir, dass man es coden könnte...kann man irgendwie ein display aktivieren?

denn mit "xterm DISPLAY=:0.0" oder "xterm DISPLAY=:0.1" kann man den xterm auf dem jeweiligen display starten.

wenn man es irgendwie aktivieren kann, dann müsste man es bloss nur noch auf eine tastenkombi binden  :Smile: 

----------

## dreadhead

 *RealGeizt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mit f7 und f8 geht das nicht, weil ich ja nur einen X Server starte 
> 
> 

 

Stimmt... Ich sollte vielleicht doch nicht am samstag abend wenn ich heim komm noch posts beantworten...

----------

## R4miu5

du kannst ja auch ein script mit dem inhalt anlegen:

```
X :1.0 &

export DISPLAY=:1.0

sleep 2

fluxbox & # beliebiger WM 
```

beim starten hast du dann einen 2. echten x-server. dann soltlest du auch umschalten können

----------

## RealGeizt

 *R4miu5 wrote:*   

> du kannst ja auch ein script mit dem inhalt anlegen:
> 
> ```
> X :1.0 &
> 
> ...

 

ich hab das mal so in meine .xinitrc reingeschrieben:

```
X :1.0 &

export DISPLAY=:1.0

sleep 2

waimea & 
```

da ich waimea benutze...es werden zwar 2 x server angelegt aber der erste ist schwarz aber ich sehe den mauscoursor und kann ihn bewegen.

ich möchte, dass ich auf je einem bildschirm einen x server habe aber beide immer sichtbar sind auch wenn einer nicht aktiv ist.

----------

## -Craig-

Vielleicht kann xinerama helfen?

----------

## RealGeizt

 *-Craig- wrote:*   

> Vielleicht kann xinerama helfen?

 

Nope, dann hab ich ja einen grossen Bildschirm auf zwei verteilt und kann auch nicht umschalten.

Ach mensch, irgendwie müsste das doch realisierbar sein..

----------

## lalore

Das Problem liegt doch wahrscheinlich nicht an X, an Xinerama oder etwas dergleichen, sondern vielmehr daran, dass Quake es verhindert, dass du den Mauszeiger aus einem bestimmten Bereich rausbewegen kannst.

----------

## RealGeizt

 *lalore wrote:*   

> Das Problem liegt doch wahrscheinlich nicht an X, an Xinerama oder etwas dergleichen, sondern vielmehr daran, dass Quake es verhindert, dass du den Mauszeiger aus einem bestimmten Bereich rausbewegen kannst.

 

natürlich ist es quake...aber irgendwie muss man doch z.b.: eine tastenkombination realisieren können, welche display=:0.1 oder display=:0.0 aktiviert oder nicht?  :Smile: 

oder, dass man 2 x server startet, jeder xserver + grafikkarte + monitor, welche immer an sind, dann könnte man immer hin und her switchen.

----------

